
Shaarli – Personal, minimalist, database-free, bookmarking service - dsr_
https://github.com/shaarli/Shaarli
======
luckman212
Neat, but I'll stick with Pinboard. It's basically perfect.

~~~
idlewords
I don't know, I'm tempted to switch to this thing.

~~~
azeirah
Hey Maciej, just wondering. Does having this link on the HN frontpage
influence the amount of new subscribers you have today, and possibly tomorrow?
Just curious

~~~
idlewords
Honestly, I don't know. I just see a total earnings figure for the day on my
admin thingy, and don't have any kind of analytics or what-have-yous.

------
urza
I switched to shaarli back in the days when del.icio.us was bought by yahoo. I
am using it ever since without problem. Hosting on super cheap PHP hosting.
The open-source community took over the project from original author and they
are maintaining it. Highly recommend.

~~~
subbz
Same here, it's simply working!

------
treve
A file is still a database, it's often simply a worse one. Go with sqlite
instead of generating PHP files for storage.

~~~
stephane-klein
I did that:
[https://github.com/harobed/gobookmark](https://github.com/harobed/gobookmark)

« Inspired by Shaarli (Delicious clone), easier to install (only one
standalone executable).

Built with Go - GoBookmark runs without installation on multiple platforms. »

------
mxuribe
Can anyone comment on shaarli vs wallabag?

Wallabag _seems_ designed to mimic Pocket more - but I'm only basing this on a
quick glance. Can anyone cite any pros/cons of each platform? For example is
one better to host on a smaller vps? (My use-case is really minimal, just
personal bookmarking, not a team or anything like that.)

~~~
Gmo
I don't know about Shaarli, but yes, Wallabag is a read it later service, not
a bookmarking one.

You can self-host or use a hosted version here (that's what I do) :
[https://framabag.org/](https://framabag.org/)

------
cocktailpeanuts
Would be nice to hear how this is database-free. Is it a static site
generator? Is it using files?

~~~
gmisra
FTA:

    
    
      links are stored in a file
        - compact storage
        - no database required
        - easy backup: simply copy the datastore file

~~~
Retr0spectrum
That's still a database if you ask me. Just a different type.

~~~
mynewtb
Hosting wise it isn't

~~~
Retr0spectrum
Who said databases have to be remote?

~~~
Scaevolus
The "datastore" is a gzip+base64-encoded serialized PHP object written to a
file.

PHP has SQLite built-in, which has the same single-file property with a _lot_
better durability, portability, and stability guarantees.

~~~
stymaar
SQLite would be nowhere near the current design in term of performance.
Typical shaarli usage involve little update (a dozen a day maximum) an a lot
of read (10k+ pages viewed per day on sebsauvage's instance (shaarli's
creator, an influent french blogger). Thé file system's cache works really
well in this kind of scenario, way better than SQLite.

For the stability guarantees, shaarli exists since 2011 and is used in
production by many (several hundred) people without trouble.

~~~
loulouxiv
Well since sqlite is also single file, would it really decrease file system
cache efficiency ?

------
randomsofr
The ui looks old.

~~~
hisyam
Yeah, and it doesn't exactly look minimalist either.

~~~
mulle_nat
Yeah 30K lines of code in about 100 files is a strange use of the term
minimalist.

~~~
bigbugbag
Seems at some point you got lost, what the page says is "the user interface is
minimalist design". it says no such thing about code.

------
jwebb99
Strange. A few days ago, I announced my bookmarking service
([http://paperbin.co](http://paperbin.co)) and it was barely noticed. Yet,
Shaarli has 32 votes within an hour.

~~~
dsr_
Self-hosted open source projects tend to appeal to a different set of people
than a commercial competitor to an established service.

Also, HN is weird.

------
an_fnk
There is also a nice OSS iOS extension, ShaarliOS
[https://github.com/mro/ShaarliOS](https://github.com/mro/ShaarliOS)

~~~
urza
And for Android there is
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dimtion.sh...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dimtion.shaarlier&hl=en)

------
campuscodi
This must be the 3rd time I see this on HN in the last 5-6 years.

~~~
Retr0spectrum
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755366)

------
Mao_Zedang
Be nice to see something that uses cloud storage like Azure table storage, but
run locally so at least I have a backup. Also that log is horrendous, but hey
its free!

------
ge96
Question: how does it store data without a database. or does it not store
data?

~~~
stymaar
The "datastore" is a gzip+base64-encoded serialized PHP object written to a
file.

It's really efficient under shaarli's typical workload : really few writes ans
a lot of read => almost no IO, everything stays in the filesystem's cache.

~~~
ge96
Oh yeah that makes sense, I was thinking there is browser storage but probably
not when you turn off the browser/computer.

------
threepipeproblm
I love the name.

------
MrPatan
If it holds data it's a database.

